# Objectification leads to depersonalization



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

Objectification leads to depersonalization: The denial of mind and moral concern to objectified others

Abstract
Philosophers have argued that when people are objectified they are treated as if they lack the mental states and moral
status associated with personhood. These aspects of objectification have been neglected by psychologists. This research
investigates the role of depersonalization in objectification. In Study 1, objectified women were attributed less mind and
were accorded lesser moral status than non-objectified women. In Study 2, we replicated this effect with male and female
targets and extended it to include perceptions of competence and pain attribution. Further, we explored whether target and
perceiver gender qualify depersonalization. Overall, this research indicates that when people are objectified they are
denied personhood.

European Journal of Social Psychology
Eur. J. Soc. Psychol. 40, 709-717 (2010)

...

We use the term depersonalization to refer to the denial of personhood. This is distinct from clinical notion of depersonalization disorder (DSM-IV). It is
also distinct from the Self-Categorization Theory use of the term to refer to an individual being viewed in terms of their group membership and group
attributes.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I strongly agreed with this...basically if u are brought up not treated like a person and instead an object...hence depersonalization (rejection of self)


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

From Sierra:

For example, a number of adverse life events during childhood seem over-represented in patients with depersonalization disorder. For example, divorce of parents during childhood; having had cold and distant parents; having been sent to a boarding school at an early age; having been placed in adult-like roles of responsibility, such as caring for an ailing relative, or having been subjected to significant bullying at school without adequate protection from significant adults. Other patients, in whom such a history is not present, typically are only children or gifted individuals coming from families where achievement is over-emphasized and WHERE PARENTS RELATE TO THEM AS OBJECTS FOT THEIR OWN NARCISSISTIC GRATIFICATION, RATHER THAN AS WHOLE BEINGS (Torch, 1987). Schilder (1951), who was clearly aware of these childhood antecedents, stated: "I am inclined to stress the fact that the patient with depersonalization has been admired very much by the parents for his intellectual and physical gifts&#8230;The final outcome of such an attitude by the parents will not be different from the outcome of an attitude of neglect"


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure that their use of depersonalization is the same as what we're experiencing, but maybe I'm wrong; do they go into any detail about how they would identify someone as being depersonalized? Like, do these people they say are depersonalized complain of a certain set of issues? It sounds like their only talking about actions that deny someone their personage. they even make the distinction between what they described and the disorder version, which is what I'm assuming most of us are dealing with; not that their isn't a connection between the two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Right now, I talk a lot to my mother, we're good, because I keep boundaries, and she sees it, and accepts it. Plus my mother is able to talk honestly about almost every good and bad thing she ever did. She is emotionally alive at least. She is not an emotionally grown up person, she is confused about almost every aspect of her life, and she is constantly asking me about everything. Basically, she is always after my approval in everything. She is basically codependent on me, when I let her. Sometimes I don't pick up the phone when she calls too many times, because I know I have the right to live my life. Sometimes she gets angry because of it (out of selfishness), then I let her talk all that bullshit, but after he usually admits that she was wrong. I see how she is still creating problems for herself in a few areas of her life, but I no longer want to convince her, because I now understand that I can only use my mind to live my life, and can't change others. I used to be violent with this. I gave (good) advices to her, but without she asking for it. Overall, I do know that she should have never ever became a parent because she is still a hurt child, but I respect her for at least being honest and not giving up the fight. She still tries to improve the way she deals with life, people, her sons, herself, etc.. And I really respect her for that, because around age of 50, very, very, very few people are willing to change, and admit that she was doing things wrongly so far. That's something I admire.
> 
> With my father, my relationship is superficial. It is an emotionally dead relationship, as it always was. Basically any time we meet, it is a constant line of lies. On my part, it is conscious, on his part, it is unconscious. He is not willing to accept that we ever had any problems. Let alone the fact that he is an alcoholic, and kicked me out of the house. He would like to give me money, I deny it, and he then feels sorry for himself, and tell other people that his son is so rejective towards him. When I wrote him a letter about our past issues, he read it but refused to answer. Then he called me with some random thing. He usually calls me when he is drunk, and starts some totally irrelevant and senseless conversation. I believe he is the main reason I acquired DP. He handles other people like they are objects, and he is in total silence about facts that are hurting his ego. He still, to this day acts like the way he thinks, acts, lives, etc.. is totally okay and cool, and is not a bit effected by the fact that 4 women left him, his mother is constantly crying because of his alcoholism, and his son doesn't even care about him. So, I still talk to him, I still give him presents for his birthday and christmas, because he is still my father, taught me good things and gave me food, but that's it. I don't want to be like him in any way, because he is a loser in his own eyes.
> 
> ...


Ur parents sound a lot like mine...I believe I took on a parent role also.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I got ur message


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

As actually quoted by the OP in a Sociology Journal, this is a layperson term of depersonaliaion, not what we experience as the sensations of unreality, etc. This is used when someone feels unrecongized at work -- a "cog in the maching" -- or someone "on a treadmill" who gets "burnt-out" Companies tey to address this in order to improve how employees function in the workplace -- feel they are important no matter what their position from janitor to secretary to .... etc.

Very explicitly stated in the first post



> We use the term depersonalization to refer to the *denial of personhood.* *This is distinct from clinical notion of depersonalization disorder (DSM-IV). *It is
> also distinct from the Self-Categorization Theory use of the term to refer to an individual being viewed in terms of their group membership and group
> attributes.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a very similar parenting situation. Father emotionally disconnected, mother alcoholic. All points towards my anxiety and eventual DP.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

What is odd though...if any of u have siblings why don't they have DP?

My sister excels in the social world and she's a go getter...mind u she does have abandonment issues and uses her achievements to prove her worth.

My brother on the other hand I believe he's had DP since very young but he just doesn't know wat it is ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

U know wat I think it's the really emotional kids who get affected te most


----------



## Violence2vegas (Aug 27, 2013)

So this is wild. All of our family stories are the same...basically. I've had DRDP twice in the past, not including this current set. Both times I just "Got Busy" and one day noticed I'd forgetten to think about it. The fact that it has shown up again in my life during a major stress time tells me that there must be something deeper inside of me that loves to go toward DR with shit gets rough. I've done the research this time around and have seen all the talk about it steming from Childhood...My parents sucked emotionally too. Could this really be where it all comes from? Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Violence2vegas said:


> So this is wild. All of our family stories are the same...basically. I've had DRDP twice in the past, not including this current set. Both times I just "Got Busy" and one day noticed I'd forgetten to think about it. The fact that it has shown up again in my life during a major stress time tells me that there must be something deeper inside of me that loves to go toward DR with shit gets rough. I've done the research this time around and have seen all the talk about it steming from Childhood...My parents sucked emotionally too. Could this really be where it all comes from? Thoughts?


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167-fearless-dp-blog-how-i-cured-my-dp/

Fearless' blog is all about that.


----------

